# CSM vs. Tau Y'varha



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

*Y'vahra, pardon the typo.

Well, as if I didn't have enough trouble standing up to my buddy's Farsight/Tau/Eldar army, he picked up one of these puppies: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/X/Tau-XV109.pdf

Vehicles are gonna get owned, and so are non-Invisible infantry at close range. I guess massed Lascannon shooting could do a number on one.

Close combat is somewhat viable, because he'll have to get in close enough to use his guns. Of course, he'll then jump away, but at least it's something. I think the likelihood of him successfully using Hit and Run is pretty low, given I2, but you never know.

Kharn and a Juggernaut Lord with the AoBF have a chance, but they also have a chance of being instant killed by a smash attack. It isn't all that unlikely, with a 5+ and 4+ invuln, respectively.

Any thoughts, fellow heretics?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

venomlust said:


> Any thoughts, fellow heretics?


D weapons.. Aquila Strongpoint: Marco-Cannon! Yes.. If that much Cheese is going to shoot at you, shoot back.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Sicarans will ruin a Tau player's day, and dropping in a bunch of Plasma Guns in a Dreadclaw could have some legs to it. Other than that, I think the only thing it's not really good at killing is Spawn, so a bunch of them could be a good move.

EDIT: Or a Lord of Skulls, so he can Haywire you down to a million attacks. In-codex options could be Be'lakor for Invisibility (oh, and he'll trash it in a fight), a Black Mace Prince (who'll trash it in a fight albeit being a fairly meh option otherwise - I'd probably drop the Mace and bring the Burning Brand, which Tau will *hate*), or probably the best choice, Daemonettes from a Summoning caster. Fast + Rending + Invulns = good at fighting the Y'vahra.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Good idea, I don't always think about my Daemons collection. Seekers could probably run this sucker down pretty well.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

If you want to bring Daemons in, take a Nurgle prince with armor, wings and 2 greater gifts. Take one gift and switch the other to the Greater Weapon. A 4+ poison, instant death, ap2 weapon on a 2+ jinking I9 MC will make any riptide cry in his sleep.

Support with daemonettes for troops and you got one of the best MC hunters in the game as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> If you want to bring Daemons in, take a Nurgle prince with armor, wings and 2 greater gifts. Take one gift and switch the other to the Greater Weapon. A 4+ poison, instant death, ap2 weapon on a 2+ jinking I9 MC will make any riptide cry in his sleep.


These are the things of which dreams are made.

I8, really--it's WS9--but against Tau, that's still 4x as high as their I, so... I'm not concerned, unless you're assaulting into cover.

The Y'Varha is disgusting cheese, and at this point I'm waiting until it gets more than Experimental Rules, hoping it gets nerfed like the R'Varna did in that shift over. As is, D3+3 S8 shots that also apply Haywire... PLUS a 6" Torrent S6 AP2 Heavy 2 flamer ("oh, it gets hot, so it's not OP!")... on an MC that can shunt like a FMC/Dreadknight hybrid...

That's going to melt any non-superheavy or 30+ mini blob unit in the game. And when your survivors assault, it has a bonus invuln that it uses to survive until it can jump out into Ongoing Reserve, leaving you with no Consolidation move so that the Tau template can splatter right on top of your tightly grouped melee killnasties.

*sigh* I'm just hurt that it's the most killy combination of rules possible, basically. And if you run 3 of the bloody things? Whew, no thanks.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Is the Y'vahra's super-flamer Assault 2 on the Nova Charge or is that just an overcharge mode a la the Ion Accelerator? I can't remember if Wall of Death applies per shot or per weapon, but if it's per shot and an overcharged mode, I think that a Prince is going to get pretty wrecked on the way in with 2D3 Str6 AP2 autohits.

The Y'vahra is only W4 with no 3++ Nova though, so it's slightly less tough than a Dreadknight (which are far from invulnerable) - something to bear in mind when killing it at range.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

MidnightSun said:


> I can't remember if Wall of Death applies per shot or per weapon


It's only once per weapon, regardless of how many shots it has. While it can certainly give it a wound or two, the Riptide is almost certainly dead when the Prince get his hands on him.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

a couple of vindicare assassins will make him cry. even an eversor could be funny...
also, aquila strongpoint, sicaran tank, hordes of mutants from IA13. 50 guys with a token lord for fearless at 150 + 65 pts are great to tarpit and even kill the thing. Anyway, IA13 will give you the right way to face tau: masses of infantry with chaos sigils with massed and overwhelming bonbardlement...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

neferhet said:


> aquila strongpoint, sicaran tank, hordes of mutants from IA13.


Sicarans are _awesome_, yeah. You should totally bring those things.



neferhet said:


> 50 guys with a token lord for fearless at 150 + 65 pts are great to tarpit and even kill the thing.


Tau are going to mulch that unit on the way in, and then the Y'vahra is going to jump back into Ongoing Reserves as soon as you hit combat.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> These are the things of which dreams are made.
> 
> I8, really--it's WS9--but against Tau, that's still 4x as high as their I, so... I'm not concerned, unless you're assaulting into cover.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, yes, this thing is made of fucking Limburger. I've read other forums where people are trying to point out how it's really not that bad, you have to pay points for it, blah blah blah. Nah, as far as I'm concerned this is a truly OP unit, when I'm very fair with just about anything else in the game.

At any rate, I only have 1 Sicaran but I do have a Hell Blade as well. Rending is rending, I guess. I've had success using Invisibility spam against this player, but 1.) There's no guarantee that I'd roll Invisibility, other than Be'lakor and 2.) that uses a ton of points that leaves me with little ability to inflict damage.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> Tau are going to mulch that unit on the way in, and then the Y'vahra is going to jump back into Ongoing Reserves as soon as you hit combat.


50 fearless bodies are not so easily depleted, especially if we are talking about 210 pts VS 210 pts. if the tau player shoot half his army at the unit, hell, thet's what they are there for: draw attention. About ongoing reserves, does it have to pass an Init test or is it free? 
Anyhow, sicaran.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

neferhet said:


> Anyhow, sicaran.


And if you are playing the Tau, Rember to get the Legacy of Ruin that give you preferred Enemies.. just to add the bite of the rending shots.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

neferhet said:


> About ongoing reserves, does it have to pass an Init test or is it free?


All they do is roll a d6, on a 3+:



> At the start of the Movement phase,the model may be removed from play and placed in Ongoing Reserves. It may do this even if in close combat, in which case any previously engaged models consolidate as normal.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Uveron said:


> And if you are playing the Tau, Rember to get the Legacy of Ruin that give you preferred Enemies.. just to add the bite of the rending shots.


a telepath sorceror with familiar and ML 3, three (3) sicaran tanks (one with legacy of "tau smasha"), token cultists, spawns...seems like a list, to me.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

venomlust said:


> All they do is roll a d6, on a 3+:


bah, stupid test rules. :ireful2:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You should totally bring the Preferred Enemy: Tau ability anyway, 20pts for +1 to Seize is all kinds of nice for CSM.


----------

